# Who is cooking their catch ?



## lancej2 (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't think I ever had bass or crappie for that matter, any of you guys ? How did they taste and how did you cook them.


----------



## BrazosDon (Feb 6, 2013)

I like crappie. One of the best tasteting fish of all time. Bass to me is a little bit on the gamey side. It is good when you don't have anything else.
I like my fileigh(ms) crappie deep fried with an egg wash seasoned with cajun spices and a saltine cracker-crumb coating and then drop them 350 degree oil until they float.
Bass, the best way you can.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 6, 2013)

I eat bass all the time - striped bass from the Atlantic Ocean!

I like to take thick chunks and grill them - you want a piece that is at least 3" thick and maybe 6" 8" - lightly oil the grill and slap it on season with salt and pepper and then add a drop of melted butter before you flip! Serve over a bed of steamed spinach


----------



## MOE (Feb 7, 2013)

We eat fish all the time. Sometimes twice a week. Cooked all different ways. Catfish, bass, crappie, bream, redfish, flounder, trout, sheepshead, mullet or whatever else we can catch. For fried, we use zatarains and a fry dady. For grilled or baked, whatever seasons we feel like that night and a little butter and squeeze a lemon on it. Sometimes we sesason it up and melt a little butter in a skillet and cook a few min on each side.

I have done this one with several different fish but usually use redfish or bass. Fillet fish leaving the skin and scales on. Season with whatever you like. I usually use garlic powder, tony's(season salt), and sometimes lemon pepper. Or sometimes just lemon pepper. Place on hot grill skin down entire time and cook until it flakes easy. About half way through, brush with melted butter. After its done, squeeze a lemon on it. And yes, charcoal is much better.

I really like these https://www.mccormick.com/Products/GrillMates/Marinades/Grill-Mates-Garlic-Herb-Wine-Marinade.aspx on grilled fish. Especially snapper, shark, sordfish (steak size pieces of fish) but works good for the above "half shell" method.

And here is a new one that we just tried that is great.
Mix together:
3/4 cup bread crumbs (I used italian panko)
1/4 cup parmesan cheese
1± tbs tony's (didn't measure)
1± tbs garlic powder (didn't measure)

and

1 egg in a separate bowl

Dip fillets in egg then coat well with crumb mixture. Heat skillet over medium heat and melt enough butter to coat bottom of pan. Cook fish on each side until brown. If needed, add a little more butter to the skillet just before flipping.

This can also be baked. We have tried both ways and both are good, but the pan fried is the best.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 7, 2013)

Garfish tenderloins marinated and grilled! Smack yo' momma!

Striper marinated and grilled! Smack yo' grandmomma!


----------



## rickybobbybend (Feb 7, 2013)

Most get released, but this past summer: Rainbow trout fillets smoked over natural charcoal, then mixed with a bit of mayo, shallots and seasonings into a pate'. Serve on warm crackers or home-baked bread with a nice chablis. 

In a couple of months: spring chinook fillets (with butter, lemon juice and capers) on an open aluminum foil "boat" smoked/grilled over charcoal with alder chips. Served with a buttery chardonnay. 

Or right now, thinking about past memorable meals over three fingers of Jack.


----------



## tnriverluver (Feb 7, 2013)

Smaller bass in the 11-14 inch size range are one of my favorites. Larger bass get released but the ones I have eaten were not good like the young fish. Google "Parmesan Crappie"!!!!!! This is one of the best fish recipes I have ever eaten and my wife will not hardly let me cook fish any other way now. This recipe is great with just about any fish as long as the fillets are of the thinner variety. I found this over on Crappie.com and it gets rave reviews. Bass, crappie, bream, trout, talapia, flounder, have all been exellent!


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 8, 2013)

Eat fish all the time, I think I fish harder when there's a goal :LOL2: 

The last year or so I've been rolling the filets in mustard and coating with a mix of flour and corn meal with some spices. Heard about the mustard trick when I moved down south, it's awesome. 



RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Garfish tenderloins marinated and grilled! Smack yo' momma!



River

You'll have to tell me the secret to this, I've always been told you need a skill saw to get through the scales on these things. I manage to catch one every now and again in old oxbows. Caught a 51" 15 lb longnose last summer on KY Lake, it was a beast. :lol:


----------



## gillhunter (Feb 8, 2013)

The wife. :LOL2: 

We like bluegill. 

We use an electric skillet with just a little oil in the bottom
Soak the fillets in milk
Coat with House Autry Original Seafood Coating (our current favorite)
3 minutes on each side. Don't over load the skillet and get your oil temperature down,

We recover almost all the oil.


----------



## HANGEYE (Feb 16, 2013)

Zip lock baggie. Add a couple spoons of flour, some salt and pepper. Zip the bag closed and shake to mix. Add fish filets, zip the bag closed and shake the beejebbers out of it. Put in hot oil and cook till done. Grab my plate and tell everyone to get out of my way. The flour helps to brown them up and then I can really taste the fish flavor.


----------



## assaultcraft8993 (Mar 19, 2013)

You can make your own cocktail sauce and tarter sauce...

Ketchup and horseradish hot or original (cocktail sauce)
Mayo and relish (tarter sauce) i like it hot so i little hot sauce in it BOOM..


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 here for eating........crappie, bluegills, perch, catfish & walleye......mmmmm =P~


----------



## Driftingrz (Mar 19, 2013)

the first fish i ever cooked and enjoyed (never liked fish much) was a largemouth i caught.. actually the first one i caught that wasnt a dink... and it was delicious. 

I fillet all fish i fry THIN. like 1/4" and in nugget/chicken finger size and batter then just about anyway and there good.. mostly catfish and such. but i really wanna get some good sized bluegill this year also wanna try some crappie

plenty of good ways to grill fish too, but ive never cared for the texture of fish.. hence the frying and thin fillets


----------



## Brian B. (Mar 19, 2013)

I am primarily a trophy bass fisherman. I like to eat the "dink" largemouth, 12" or so. We never ever keep or eat smallmouth- as that is a VIOLATION!

The small bass are delicious, most times peolpe that claim bass are strong it is because they are eating too large a fish- you eat the dinks.

I also fillet from tail to head vs head to tail, much nicer fillets that way.

I like them fried, but I love them ("JiffyPop Style" we call this) --rinse in water, dry with paper towels.. Then laid two to four small fillets in a piece of aluminum foil, a pat of butter or two- any seasonings or lemon/celantro- whatever you choose.. Then close the foil up, seal all the edges up with good tight folds. Throw this "JiffyPop" fish pack directly into a campfire bed of coals- or right into your Weber charcoal coals- just watch the pack- it will swell up and start steaming- 

We have tried to intentionally over-cook them this way- they never seem to over cook, and it is nearly impossible to undercook this way as well.

If you think largemouth tastes foul- I challenge you to prepare them "JiffyPop" style- we absolutely love it.


----------



## Ryno685 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ictalurus said:


> River
> 
> You'll have to tell me the secret to this, I've always been told you need a skill saw to get through the scales on these things. I manage to catch one every now and again in old oxbows. Caught a 51" 15 lb longnose last summer on KY Lake, it was a beast. :lol:



No need for a skill saw. :LOL2: I use a hack saw or hatchet, whichever I have at the time, they both work great. Cut the head and tail off with the saw or hatchet, whichever you prefer. Next take a pair of tin snips and cut all the way down the backbone. Then with a sharp knife, start to cut away the armor like skin away from the meat, working your way down the length of the fish. There are two strips of meat down the backbone just like a deer's backstraps, completely boneless and delicious anyway you cook'em.


----------



## PSG-1 (Mar 21, 2013)

How about fresh rainbow trout, caught on the coast of South Carolina?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoyBMBfv8sI


Now THERE'S something you don't see every day! 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## wango (Mar 23, 2013)

Brian B. said:


> I like them fried, but I love them ("JiffyPop Style" we call this)




I like the Jiffy Pop method too, I didn't know it had a name, but now I know what to call it. Thanks Brian. This is a variation of the JiffyPop method. I learned this from an old Yooper (thats a native from Michigan's uppper peninsula - for those of you not familiar with Yoopers). With trout, clean and gut the fish leaving head, skin and tail on. Put a couple pats of butter in the cavity along with a little garlic and/or onions. Wrap in aluminum foil, place fish in the campfire on a hot bed of coals for about 6-8 minutes a side. Fish is cooked when the eyes have turned white. The meat will fall right off the skin when you open them up. Its awesome.

For crappie, bluegill, walleye and anything else. We dip the fillets in milk and dredge through dry Shorelunch, original or cajun. Deep fry @ 350 until they float. I'm getting hungry =P~


----------



## linehand (Apr 14, 2013)

Almost Weekly, year round. Walleye, Northern Pike, Bluegill, Perch, Rock Bass, Crappie, LMBass under 15". Took vacation day tomorrow for early morning 
Crappie fishing. They are all good. I prep, wife cooks many different ways. Have to say that microwave with butter and S&P or a little Cajun spice is my favorite right now and I don't eat anything else out of a microwave.


----------



## Driftingrz (Apr 14, 2013)

having trouble finding and catching fish this year so far.. no bass.. no panfish.  just 2 channel cats 1.5lb and a 4lber. Tasty critters. but im gonna lose my mind if i dont start catching something


----------



## linehand (Apr 17, 2013)

Driftingrz said:


> having trouble finding and catching fish this year so far.. no bass.. no panfish.  just 2 channel cats 1.5lb and a 4lber. Tasty critters. but im gonna lose my mind if i dont start catching something



This weather has made for tough fishing. But have been able to find em with working at it. 
Monday got a limit. Tues after work kept 20 in the rain and wind. 



With a little help from my fishing buddy.


----------



## BrazosDon (Apr 17, 2013)

linehand, I like your fishing buddy. What is it, looks like a lab, maybe mix, but those are the best kind. I have two labs, one male, yellow and 126 lbs and a black female 92 lbs. NO kids but I love my babies.


----------



## linehand (Apr 18, 2013)

BrazosDon said:


> linehand, I like your fishing buddy. What is it, looks like a lab, maybe mix, but those are the best kind. I have two labs, one male, yellow and 126 lbs and a black female 92 lbs. NO kids but I love my babies.



He's a mix. Shelter pup. Not sure what he weighs. He's becoming a good dog. When the weather is too off to take the kids or sketchy getting to fishing spot, I take Eddie the dog. Taken a bit to teach him canoe etiquette, but now I throw his blanket and cushion in and he just chills even while launching.


----------



## BrazosDon (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh wow! I didn't realize that was a canoe that you and Eddie were fishing from and on a day that looks a bit stormy.


----------



## Abraham (May 12, 2013)

Set lines last night and was rewarded this morning with one flathead, a couple channel, and a pair of blues that we fried up for an early lunch. I used Andy's Cajun fish breading from Orschelns with some Montreal 5 pepper spice and salt and pepper mixed in with it. Coated the chunks with mustard, breaded them, and tossed them in the fry daddy for 4 minutes. Good eatin! 

If I'm camping I'll bring some stovetop and foil and if I have any luck I'll gut whatever I catch, line it with the stuffing, add some butter and or lemon if it's available and cook it like the poster above does. Jiffypop I guess but we never called it that :LOL2:


----------



## cgaengineer (May 13, 2013)

I catch and release...


----------



## theyyounggun (May 14, 2013)

I did tonight! finally figured out my secrert seasonings!


----------



## Southern Appal (Sep 25, 2013)

Usually fish for trout, but I've found a new friend with a pond. He wants the bass fished out (I don't know why). I had good beginner's luck in early summer, but only panfish since then. I throw them back in because they want only the bass gone. Darn! We just fried the bass. Not so tasty that way as trout or panfish.
Just spent a week on a lake in Maine. Again, pretty good beginner's luck with largemouth bass. We wrapped it in foil with some salt, pepper, and lime juice. Cooked a long time in 350 degree oven. It was much better baked than fried. Have a couple more that I have baked and will pick and make into a chowder (onions, potatoes, milk) for tonight.


----------



## Colbyt (Sep 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330386#p330386 said:


> Southern Appal » Today, 12:35[/url]"] Usually fish for trout, but I've found a new friend with a pond. He wants the bass fished out (I don't know why). I had good beginner's luck in early summer, but only panfish since then. I throw them back in because they want only the bass gone. Darn! We just fried the bass. Not so tasty that way as trout or panfish.
> .




I am pleased to hear you say that. I thought maybe it was just me. I love to catch bass but don't really care to eat them.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 25, 2013)

Grilled Striper for the past few days! YUMMY


----------



## DrNip (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm one of the weird ones. Love to fish but hate the taste of fish. Crappie to me just tastes like a toned down fish to me. Still has that fishy taste.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 27, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330531#p330531 said:


> DrNip » Yesterday, 8:34 pm[/url]"]I'm one of the weird ones. Love to fish but hate the taste of fish. Crappie to me just tastes like a toned down fish to me. Still has that fishy taste.



That's like saying my steak tastes too much like a cow. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330449#p330449 said:


> Captain Ahab » 25 Sep 2013 11:13 pm[/url]"]Grilled Striper for the past few days! YUMMY



This!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 17, 2013)

Gotta love the fall - More grilled striped bass for me


I am getting fat on fish!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332297#p332297 said:


> Captain Ahab » 17 Oct 2013, 21:13[/url]"]Gotta love the fall - More grilled striped bass for me
> 
> 
> I am getting fat on fish!




Getting fat :-k :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 21, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332505#p332505 said:


> fool4fish1226 » Sun Oct 20, 2013 8:45 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332297#p332297 said:
> ...




OUCH! Hey - I was by far the thinnest guy on my recent Cape Cod adventure with Jim, Todd and Zbass 


Todd and Zbass make Jim and I look anorexic 


Todd ordered a pizza delivered to our fishing spot ON THE CANAL!


----------



## pafree (Oct 23, 2013)

we bake it, grill it (big redfish on the half shell), fry it (regular fish fry, long john siliver's batter recipe, fish patties/balls) and we even took a bunch of small croaker and whiting fillets and boiled them in Tony's cajun season and dried and crumbled and made a fish salad like tunafish salad. we boil our crabs but want to try steaming them next time and there is a guy on another forum that puts them on the grill.


----------



## MOE (Nov 8, 2013)

My grandmother used to steam crabs (blue crabs) every once in a while and man them things were fantastic. Not sure how she did them but I remember they had a lot of seasonings on the outside and somehow it would make it inside the crab. They were pretty spicy.


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 10, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333990#p333990 said:


> MOE » 08 Nov 2013, 13:56[/url]"]My grandmother used to steam crabs (blue crabs) every once in a while and man them things were fantastic. Not sure how she did them but I remember they had a lot of seasonings on the outside and somehow it would make it inside the crab. They were pretty spicy.




Probably Old Bay seasoning. A lot of people cook their crabs with this. Here on the coast of SC, we have access to fresh bay leaves, from the bay trees that grow on our barrier islands and hammock islands. Crush up a few of those in a pot of crabs, and it's kinda like Old Bay, but not as hot (I think Old Bay also uses cumin and a few other spices)


----------



## pafree (Nov 12, 2013)

i have been reading up on steaming crab on the bluecrabinfo forum and the ones that steam them use vinegar in the water and running pole has JO crab seasoning over old bay seasoning on the crabs. https://store.jospices.com/j-o-no-2-crab-house-spice-16oz-container.aspx we just add Tony's to the water but we only boil right now.


----------



## longshot (Nov 18, 2013)

Have any of you ever used Cavenders greek seasoning? I use it on everything fish chicken steaks ribs lobster conch


----------



## JMichael (Nov 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334797#p334797 said:


> longshot » Yesterday, 19:12[/url]"]Have any of you ever used Cavenders greek seasoning? I use it on everything fish chicken steaks ribs lobster conch


Been using Cavenders for several years now, and like you, I use it on a variety of things.


----------



## pafree (Nov 20, 2013)

never tried the Cavenders greek seasoning on fish but the kids like it on burgers stuffed with feta cheese and diced up greek olives and a tzatziki sauce on the bun.


how do you use it on fish? baked, grilled etc.?


----------



## longshot (Nov 20, 2013)

Its pretty much the only seasoning I use besides salt and pepper. So I usually just put it on before I cook it any way. I got introduced to it back in the 70's we used to go to Key Largo camping and fishing and diving for two weeks every year. All the men where my dad worked and their sons would go every year. So we used it on every thing


----------

